# ATL Officer Resigns After Dragging 65yo Female Lyft Driver From Car



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

_*"You're not in charge. Shut the F up and get out of the car."
*_
*Georgia police officer resigns over treatment of woman during traffic stop - CNN *
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/11/us/georgia-police-traffic-stop-trnd/index.html

*Alpharetta woman, 65, dragged from car during traffic stop, officer resigns | abc7news.com *http://abc7news.com/65-year-old-grandmother-dragged-during-traffic-stop/3459385/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

A lot of cops are grade As, but if one says get out of the car, it's probably a good idea to get out of the car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

She refused to sign a ticket. The police have a duty to extract and arrest the driver at that point. She was refusing to be compliant, and harsh verbal language is a tactic that is sometimes used to “encourage” compliance with minimal physical exertion. 
She was a 65 year old female, the officer could have considered using a kubaton applied to the wrist bone to extract the driver. I’ve saw a female officer use the kubaton to extract a large combative man from his vehicle. It causes sudden excruciating pain that encourages immediate compliance and leaves no permanent damage.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> She refused to sign a ticket. The police have a duty to extract and arrest the driver at that point. She was refusing to be compliant, and harsh verbal language is a tactic that is sometimes used to "encourage" compliance with minimal physical exertion.
> She was a 65 year old female, the officer could have considered using a kubaton applied to the wrist bone to extract the driver. I've saw a female officer use the kubaton to extract a large combative man from his vehicle. It causes sudden excruciating pain that encourages immediate compliance and leaves no permanent damage.


but she's 65, that could be someone's gran gran










Also, just for reference, this was in a suburb/city of Atlanta called Alpharetta, which is like the Orange County of Atlanta.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It rarely happens where they get rid of a bad police officer. Usually they can even kill people and somehow they find a way to justify it. Being a cop is a tough job and those that are cops should get incredible pay and benefits but normally the bad cops wind up costing the city millions of dollars and still find a way to stay on the force. We always hear about the "code", where cops don't talk bad about other cops. I wish internal affairs had more pull to be able to get rid of bad cops. 

I applaud this guy for getting rid of this bad cop.If you can't handle the job you shouldn't be there and even a simple mistake can wind up costing someone their life.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

unfortunately this cop will set up a gofund me & every cop in the country will chip in 5, thats how police retire these days murder someone & if fired become a millionaire funded by the boys in blue

maybe if the started protecting & serving and became the public SERVANTS they VOLUNTEERED to be instead of just being extortionists, stalkers, & revenue retrievers they wouldn't be hated by everyone thats not a cop

if good cops did they job the bad ones would be gone tomorrow so they all guilty by association just like all minorities are thugs & drug dealers see how that works

they not your friends they technically your EMPLOYEES and theres a reason the ones revenue retrieven arent dectectives lol

you dont have to sign s... if not informed why and blindly follow orders, she asked for his supervisor and as a citizen had every right not to listen to this pos abusing his power, if you dont come at me with respect its & everything you stand for, youd think these idiots would realize everythings on camera now, she wasnt a murder, rape suspect if you cant de-escalate a minor situation go flip burgers where you belong a cop has zero right to talk to you like that hes subhuman

its not her job to know the law its his to explain it & follow it

10 years ago and prior this crap would of been swept under the table & never heard about the lady would of been in a cage & abused a few days to learn her place, simply disgusting, back up for a 75 year old lady gtfo and how much you wanna bet the cop was on his phone or some other distraction that almost caused the collission, they do drive lik

these subhuman corrupt thugs cant stand when citizens know & exercise their rights

see what happens without that gun & badge if you reach in MY property & try to open my door, she complied & when she saw this law breaker violate her rights asked for his boss cuz hes a pos grunt that got bullied in high school & his wife cheats on him, couldn't articulate his lawful duties & why she had to sign in a professional manner because hes nothing but a common thug

at the same time im not letting any 65 year old drive me around professionally lmao I don't use ride share cuz im an adult and can afford a car & have friends/family in places i travel or would rent a car but geez im all for seniors finding work but no just no


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

BTW, that police officer towards the end, with the tats and cap, was super hot.










I doubt he had anything to do with this. He was in the wrong place at the wrong time.



If only all cops could be like this hot cop with the cap, then there would nobody resisting arrest anymore....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Typical bullcrap headline. Dragging 65 year old? The assailant had her legs under her the entire time. The assailant exited the vehicle under her own power. The assailant walked under her own power the entire time. The video starts at a time when it is obvious the woman was not following officers instructions for an extended period of time. The officers were acting exactly how they were trained. Harsh voice commands are required for police work. Hell, harsh voice commands are required for being an Uber driver. Friggin joke. The media will easily turn this incident into a racist one.

Failure to sign a traffic citation is reason for arrest. At the bottom of every civil traffic citation is the phrase "Without admitting guilt I promise to appear at the date, time and location stated on this complaint." You must sign receipt of the citation or get arrested.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Typical bullcrap headline. Dragging 65 year old? The assailant had her legs under her the entire time. The assailant exited the vehicle under her own power. The assailant walked under her own power the entire time. The video starts at a time when it is obvious the woman was not following officers instructions for an extended period of time. The officers were acting exactly how they were trained. Harsh voice commands are required for police work. Hell, harsh voice commands are required for being an Uber driver. Friggin joke. The media will easily turn this incident into a racist one.
> 
> Failure to sign a traffic citation is reason for arrest. At the bottom of every civil traffic citation is the phrase "Without admitting guilt I promise to appear at the date, time and location stated on this complaint." You must sign receipt of the citation or get arrested.


why did that police officer resign then?

what if you have a phobia about signing things? I thought it was just a formality, and you still were expected to appear in court whether you sign it or not.

Did you see the part where the poor old lady is screaming at the top of her lungs.

Also, she said "I don't want anyone fired over this" but that she is still gonna sue. If she wasn't legit, wouldn't she demand someone get fired?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> what if you have a phobia about signing things?


Then I guess you wouldn't sign the application to get your drivers license.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Did you see the part where the poor old lady is screaming at the top of her lungs.


I see that on Jerry Springer every day.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I thought it was just a formality, and you still were expected to appear in court whether you sign it or not.


Nope, it's the law. Just like when you sign the bottom of your tax return with the phrase "Under penalties of perjury I attest that the above information is correct and true to the best of my knowledge."

Why are the photo radar tickets not permissible in a court of law unless you are administered a summons by a court appointed server?



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> why did that police officer resign then?


Because he knows that the media will turn this into a racist white cop/black citizen racial profiling traffic stop. Even though the woman swerved into oncoming lanes and nearly caused an accident. I wonder if that's on a police dash cam?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> why did that police officer resign then


For the same reason why rideshare operators resign: the get sick of the bullsnit. 


YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> what if you have a phobia about signing things? I thought it was just a formality, and you still were expected to appear in court whether you sign it or not.


Must sign all tickets, or be arrested. Signing a ticket is not an admission of guilt, it is a promise to pay the fine or appear in court. 


YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Did you see the part where the poor old lady is screaming at the top of her lungs.
> Also, she said "I don't want anyone fired over this" but that she is still gonna sue.


She created her own problem. She failed to comply. She has no suit. Remember, driving is a privilege NOT a right. You must follow all applicable laws & regulations and comply with an officer who is acting within the official capacity of performing his public safety duties.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Must sign all tickets, or be arrested.


but do you actually have to sign it now?

...because I seem to remember how people used to refuse to sign it thinking that would mean they don't have to go to court or something, and the police could care less... but now it's a law that you have to sign it?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nope, it's the law


I had no idea. I thought it was just a formality. Anyway, not that I would be one to antagonize an officer or anything... especially that one with the cap, I would sign anything he wants.... ANYTHING....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> but do you actually have to sign it now?
> ...because I seem to remember how people used to refuse to sign it thinking that would mean they don't have to go to court or something, and the police could care less... but now it's a law that you have to sign it?


Yes, you must sign the ticket, otherwise you are to be arrested, booked, and taken to appear before the magistrate.
Don't argue with an officer. Sign the ticket and argue your case in court.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Also, a cop is not required to allow you to sign a promise to appear. They can arrest you instead if you are beio keep that in mind. They are always doing you a favor by allowing you to sign a promise to appear


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> but do you actually have to sign it now?


No, you don't have to sign it. You can opt to go to jail instead as did the driver in the video.

Just a little common sense would tell you much more about this story than what the video showed.

The video opens up with a third officer arriving on the scene. Now, this was a typical traffic stop for failing to control your vehicle within its own lane. The accused was a 65 year old female. There is no way in hell any officer needed any backup to distribute a simple civil traffic complaint to a senior citizen.

Deductive reasoning would say that the issuing officer tried to get the driver to sign the traffic complaint for some time and was unable to do so. Instead of legally arresting the driver for failing to comply with state law the officer called for back up. We see the video start with two officers trying to detain the driver and a third officer appearing shortly after the video starts. I'm guessing that the original officer tried for at least 20 minutes to get the driver to comply with the law and sign the traffic complaint.

As always we only see what the media wants us to see which is 3 white officers "manhandling" a 65 year old black women as she is screaming the entire way to the back of a patrol car.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> As always we only see what the media wants us to see which is 3 white officers "manhandling" a 65 year old black women as she is screaming the entire way to the back of a patrol car.


oh she's black? I didn't realize. All I heard was screaming and white hair, I kind of had youtube cast over to the TV.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It causes sudden excruciating pain that encourages immediate compliance and leaves no permanent damage.


Would this work on Rohit?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just watch episodes of Live PD, you'll get a good understanding what to do and what not to do, when you're stopped


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Listen, I'm not a cop fan-favorite but when a cop tells you that signing isn't the admission of guilt and you go off about not signing, you are in the wrong.
Then when the cop tells you to get out and you refuse, you are now disobeying a police officer.
I don't care how old you are, sometimes listening and doing what the officer tells you leads to less strife
If it's an ISSUE, you can always write a letter to Internal Affairs afterwards and file an official complaint.
You will not win an argument w/ a cop, just stop.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

"Yes sir. No sir. I'm sorry about that."

Not only do you not get arreseted, but half the time you don't get a ticket. Treat the officer with respect and as a person and they'll treat you right. At least that's how it works here, unfortunately in some cities nearly the whole population treat their officers as the enemy and that's how they get treated back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> but she's 65, that could be someone's gran gran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Barker could have been somebodys Gran . . .


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> ===/===
> I've saw a female officer use the kubaton to extract a large combative man from his vehicle. It causes sudden excruciating pain that encourages immediate compliance and leaves no permanent damage.


Lordy!! There is something about this statement that really grabbed my attention.
Was this female officer in uniform?
Do you have any pictures of this officer? She sounds like quite a girl. 
I often have dreams about being dragged from the bed car by female officers in uniform.

.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

More than a few tickets I've gotten out of by being nice. Even had one officer apologize for still having to give me the citation, because I ended up in a mandatory citation zone. I don't do 'Yes, Sir - No, Sir' ... simply be respectful and answer their questions. EzPz


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> I don't do 'Yes, Sir - No, Sir' ... simply be respectful and answer their questions. EzPz


Well yeah, I don't do that either, was just the old adage of how to react. I treat them like a person and be respectful.

The exception are the officers on special duty (event babysitting). Those officers aren't there to write tickets, just to keep the place safe and the event flow moving. They're usually total as shoes on special duty and scream at you from the start, but at least they ain't writing tickets.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Demographics and political class of atlanta doesn't allow for this type of violent behavior.

He'll probably move somewhere further out in the suburbs where police brutality of some elderly women is encouraged while brutality of others is illegal.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> _*"You're not in charge. Shut the F up and get out of the car."
> *_
> *Georgia police officer resigns over treatment of woman during traffic stop - CNN *
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/11/us/georgia-police-traffic-stop-trnd/index.html
> ...


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> Demographics and political class of atlanta doesn't allow for this type of violent behavior.
> 
> He'll probably move somewhere further out in the suburbs where police brutality of some elderly women is encouraged while brutality of others is illegal.


I'm not sure where you're going with this, but there is a lot of truth in your statement either way:

_"Demographics and political class of atlanta doesn't allow for this type of violent behavior."
_​_It took moving away and then coming back to see this more clearly, but Atlanta is a very rigid society which defers to archaic ideas of hierarchical class structures.

One example of this manifests itself in my Condo high-rise. Residents in the upper units are regarded as gads whose word is law, while the lower tier units serve as an unprivileged slave class.

This type of caste based thinking pervades Atlanta culture.

_


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> She refused to sign a ticket. The police have a duty to extract and arrest the driver at that point. She was refusing to be compliant, and harsh verbal language is a tactic that is sometimes used to "encourage" compliance with minimal physical exertion.
> She was a 65 year old female, the officer could have considered using a kubaton applied to the wrist bone to extract the driver. I've saw a female officer use the kubaton to extract a large combative man from his vehicle. It causes sudden excruciating pain that encourages immediate compliance and leaves no permanent damage.


I want to drag ppl too


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

comitatus1 said:


> Because Police officers are sick and tired of dumbass, self entitled, liberals such as yourself. Get it? I doubt it.


Or because violent extremists have infiltrated local police departments.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> BTW, that police officer towards the end, with the tats and cap, was super hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I going to have to get the garden hose out on you?



dctcmn said:


> Or because violent extremists have infiltrated local police departments.


That doesn't actually cite any infiltration


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Rat said:


> That doesn't actually cite any infiltration


It actually does. Do you understand how redaction works?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

You can't convince ppl who benefit ftom or have a stake in racism that it's wrong, usually.

In the USA, many believe it's wrong so those who don't hide behind a false view that it doesn't exist.



dctcmn said:


> It actually does. Do you understand how redaction works?
> 
> View attachment 230482
> 
> View attachment 230483


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> It actually does. Do you understand how redaction works?
> 
> View attachment 230482
> 
> View attachment 230483


So we are to assume that the parts redacted say what you want them to say?
Sorry, but claiming empty spaces prove your point isn't an argument at all.


----------

